#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче. «Так, как есть». Том 1

## Eternal Jew

Прямо-таки спешу поделиться со всеми новостью от Саши Нариньяни из издательства "Открытый мир" (многие присутствующие хорошо знают его по переводам ретритов Чоки Нима Ринпоче):

"С радостью сообщаем вам о скором поступлении в продажу (ориентировочно 20 июня 2010 года) очередной книжной новинки серии Самадхи издательства Открытый Мир, книги *Тулку Ургьена Ринпоче «Так, как есть», том 1".*




> Учения, представленные в первом и втором томах двухтомника «Так, как есть», были отобраны из лекций, которые Кьябдже Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче дал в 1994 и 1995 годах, которые стали двумя последними годами его жизни. В первом томе акцент сделан на тантрическую стадию развития и практики, связанные с ней.
> 
> «Прямые устные наставления Тулку Ургьена Ринпоче вызывали восхищение, глубокое доверие и уверенность в учениях среди тех, кто встречался с ним. Его слова всегда помогали им в том смысле, что использование его наставлений уменьшало в их умах беспокоящие эмоции и естественным образом помогало раскрытию сострадания, любви и постижений. Это подтверждено опытом очень многих людей».
> 
> _  Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче_
> 
> «Нам необходимо знать, что наша природа — это безграничное пустотное познавание. Знание этого так, как есть — это мандала победоносных; именно так она известна всем буддам».
> 
> _  Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче_


Лично для меня читать и перечитывать каждую из книг этого мастера - огромное счастье!

Нарисованное радугой
Повторяя слова Будды
Божественная грация. Практика Тары для нашего времени
Блистательное величие

----------

Jinpa Soenam (18.06.2010), Михаил_ (29.10.2017), О-сэл Лхундруб (12.06.2010), Пилигрим (29.03.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (18.06.2010), Сергей Хабаров (29.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (18.06.2010)

----------


## Артур Гуахо

"Нарисованое радугой" - удивительная книга. Купил её совершенно случайно в 2000-ом году, вновой "розе мира", на 6ой красноармейской. Как -то раз дал её почитать студентам, вернули через год, говорят что за это время дважды съездила в Пермь, новсё равно вернулась.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.06.2010)

----------


## Сергей Романенко

Для учеников Тулку Ургьена и Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче  книга «Так, как есть» Том 1  станет настоящей драгоценностью. Я уже имел удовольствие читать эту книгу. Она есть в продаже на английском языке в интернет. В ней очень глубокие наставления по практикам Кунзанг Туктик, Ваджрасатвы, Падмасамбхавы и другим. Более глубоких наставлений по этим практикам в одной книге я не встречал. Те, кто практикует Махамудру и Дзогчен просто обязаны иметь ее у себя под рукой.

----------


## Denli

> Прямо-таки спешу поделиться со всеми новостью от Саши Нариньяни из издательства "Открытый мир" (многие присутствующие хорошо знают его по переводам ретритов Чоки Нима Ринпоче):


Спасибо, дружище. Отличная новость. Надеюсь, что на этот раз *не* в переводе Бориса Гребенщикова.

----------

Дондог (29.03.2011)

----------


## Сергей Романенко

В переводе Ламы Олега (Сонам Дордже). Мне перевод понравился.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.06.2010)

----------


## YanaYa

Спасибо огромное всем, благодаря кому такая драгоценная книга есть теперь на русском языке!!!

----------


## Eternal Jew

*Появилась!*

Тулку Урген Ринпоче. Так, как есть. Том 1

----------

Иилья (26.06.2010)

----------


## Alekk

Кто знает, когда появится на свет *Том 2*?

----------


## Ann Ginger

Книга просто потрясающая ...

----------


## Аня Приходящая

Купите 2, если пойдете, и одну пришлите мне по обычной почте пожалуйста, наложенным платежом. Кому нечего делать, обращаюсь...

----------


## YanaYa

Аня, можно в интернет магазине наложенным платежом заказать, dharma.ru или в kurukulla.ru

----------

Аня Приходящая (29.03.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Кто знает, когда появится на свет *Том 2*?


 http://www.namsebangdzo.com/As_It_Is_Vol_2_p/5070.htm

----------

